# 3 things wrong? injury, infection, parasite?



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

The other day my fish was looking spectacular and showing off for the ladies for the first time. I've only had him since January and he was about 2" or just under when I got him and he's over 3" now.

Anyway, every other fish in the tank seemed interested in his antics and it was getting a bit hectic around him, so I decided to shut off the lights in the tank and the room for the evening, hoping it would calm things down.

I woke up to him having what looked like a nasty bite on his left side just behind and below his pectoral. The skin wasn't broken but it was bruised white and swollen. I figured he would heal on his own over time.

Well, over the next couple of days the bite area looked as if it had either split open or been bitten into again. So I was watching closely, but he seems to be acting completely normal. While I was looking, I also noticed a bump had formed on his nose, well below where a nuchal hump would be, plus he's too young. I also noticed a small protuberance on his dorsal that is white and is on both sides. I checked every other fish in the tank and no one else has any such markings on them.

I've circled the areas in the pictures.

Right side








Left side









So, what am I dealing with here? Is there a secondary infection on the bite? Is that a fluke or some other parasite on the dorsal? Are these all just normal injuries and I'm being an overprotective parent? Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

To me it looks like something bacterial is spreading because of the multiple spots.
I'm not saying the bite guess is wrong.

I would quarantine that fish and treat with maracyn 1 and 2 together.
That and daily water changes should get him back to health soon.
Also, watch the main tank closely for any other sick ones.
By the way, what are the water specs on the main tank?


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

Water temp 80, levels 0,0, 10ish ppm nitrate. 8.1 for ph. Weekly water changes. No chloramines. My town's got pretty ideal water straight from the tap for rift setups.

The tank is beginning to get hectic as more of the guys get sexually mature. This is the first serious bite on anyone, though, and this guy thinks he's destined to be top dog, which is why it's not healing as fast, I think. I think there's possibly a secondary infection involved, as well.

Is there anything other than maracyn I should use? No one sells that around here so I'd have to order it. I was thinking about putting Jungle Parasite Clear in the tank, just in case that dorsal spot is a parasite.


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

Update: The bump on the head is larger by a bit and the dorsal spot is unchanged. The wound on the side, however, seems to have had all the injured skin/flesh fall out. It's pretty gross looking, but the fish doesn't even act like it notices. Is this typical for a nasty bite?

I've got maracyn on order and I've treated with parasite clear. I treated the whole tank because I've heard that is pretty mild stuff and I'd rather not separate the fish if I can help it. I feel he'd be a major target on re-introduction.


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

I've had some experience with wounds that would not heal (with Oscars). Over the years, I've developed a three stage treatment for it. Of course, step 1 is a major water change, prior to the introduction of any medications.

Stage 1 - SeaChem NeoPlex (for one week).

Stage 2 - SeaChem KanaPlex (for one week)

Stage 3 - SeaChem Paraguard (for one week)

With major water changes (back to back 80% changes) followed by a few hours of carbon filtration before the medication is switched. If the fish is not eating, you flip the NeoPlex and KanaPlex (do the KanaPlex first).

If you notice dramatic improvement following the use of any specific medication, you discontinue use of the next medication and redose the following week with the same medication.

Also, check your water chemistry. If your water is "very soft" (specifically low GH), then it may not contain enough trace elements to enable proper healing (specifically calcium).


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks!

I have no idea the calcium level in my tank, but that seems like it could be a solution. I've heard you can dissolve some Tums or generic calcium tabs in tank water and add that. Is that true?


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

Not something I've ever tried so I cannot attest to it, nor would it be something I could recommend as those tablets contain much more than calcium. In addition, they will (at a minimum) effect (at least) GH and TDS levels, which may not be a good thing.

I use Seachem Freshwater Trace, which does not impact KH or GH. I'm in Fort Smith, the water here is ultra soft (almost R/O soft). And I've dealt substantially with "wounds that would not heal". Oscars are very clumsy fish, constantly gouging themselves up. I lost one after one of these wounds would not heal, then started expanding, then started spreading (bacterial pitting occuring in areas different than the original wound). I tried everything and could not stop it. I lost that fish.

I got another Oscar. He too would get wounded, the wounds would not heal, and then start spreading. Which is why/how I developed the three stage treatment. It works, but then he would pull another oopsie and I would have to repeat. While researching the issue I stumbled across the relationship between trace elements and healing.... started dosing weekly with SeaChem Freshwater Trace. After about 3 months of this, the Oscar gashed himself up again. I did not medicate and, suprisingly, he healed up on his own, as he should.

Fish absorb many elements through the water, calcium is one of these. A shortage of calcium was creating a condition where wounds would not heal. If your water is not very soft, then this is not the issue and dosing with trace elements will not provide any benefit.

Regardless, it's not a cure. It's prevention and it takes several months for it to effect any difference. If your fish's wounds will not heal, I recommend the medication route to enact an immediate cure combined with an trace elements dosing (provided you have soft water) to prevent a reoccurence several months down the road.

Of course, if the wounds are cause by attacks and you do not find a method to stop the attacks, neither medications or improvements in trace elements will do any good.


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks a bunch, that has been very helpful. I've never tested to see exactly how hard the water is. I know as far as showering goes, I don't get excessive hard water stains or dry skin and it's also not so soft that it's hard to get soap to wash off, so I'm probably in the middle road. I suspect you're right, and that there is some trace element I'm missing. I think I'm going do just as you recommended.

So far this has been the only real fight, outside of some scuffed lips on my chailosi, and they squabble so much I'd never notice if the scuffs weren't healing quickly.

Thanks a bunch! If anything changes, I'll update this thread and/or send you a PM.


----------

